# My New Trimac



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I would like to thank Cowis, and Ben for this great fish! I will enjoy it for years I am sure!










Not sure of his name yet...but I just got him today...thinking "Green Machine"
:bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Lookn good drew, by the way my inbox was full. Send me a pm if u like.

ben


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

awsome hes looking good!!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, very neat fish! Super interactive, follows you from one end of the tank to the other (hoping for food, the pig).

He also likes to hang out at the end of his tank and stare at the next door neighbours in the 55g rainbow/clown loach tank. I'm not sure how happy *they* are about him moving in...you could practically see them thinking "there goes the neighbourhood" when we set up his tank!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha! thats awesome, yes trimac would give the "stink eye" to the puffer beside him. very funny indeed.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

*update on my trimac*

double post!!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

*update on my trimac*

Just thought I would share an update on our lovely loner Trimac!

We find this guys got tons of personality...at this point he is still on his own!

*THE GREEN MACHINE
*


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

wow looking awsome!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

man ive been on the hunt for a trimac, any chance you guys know another local with something even a fifth that size i have loads of space for either,


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> man ive been on the hunt for a trimac, any chance you guys know another local with something even a fifth that size i have loads of space for either,


I can get trimac if u want. I'm setting up an an order soon.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

let me know how i would get it over on vancouver island and im in,


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry i dont ship. you ned to come pick it up.


----------

